# Where can I download Video Controller 5.0.2184.1 without using Windows update?



## KUiil (May 28, 2008)

I need the Video Controller (VGA Compatible) - 5.0.2184.1 but so far I've only found it to be available through Windows Update and I don't want to get it that way.

Is there anyway else to get it?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

http://www.soft32.com/download_183225.html


----------



## KUiil (May 28, 2008)

Houndog777 said:


> http://www.soft32.com/download_183225.html


I've tried that, but the download does not automatically start and therefor I'm left with the two mirrors that both link to Windows Update. Could you please try it out and tell me if the download starts automatically for you?


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

What's wrong with Windows Update?


----------



## KUiil (May 28, 2008)

peterhuang913 said:


> What's wrong with Windows Update?


They force you to download their validation software prior to getting any further updates. I don't expect a positive result on that test


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

That makes this a thread to bypass WGA.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you mean you're using a pirate copy of Windows, then we can't help.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

KUiil said:


> I don't expect a positive result on that test



Sorry but forum rules prohibit us from helping with Pirated Software.

This thread is closed.


----------

